# 400 foreman exhaust help



## Hydecotsi (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got a 97 400 foreman 4x4 s today. I'm looking for a utility series hmf exhaust for it. I can find them all day for the 450s but not a 400. The big gun exhaust says it fits both quads I was wondering if someone could tell me if the one for a 450 foreman will work and fit correctly on a 400.


----------

